# Got my Shima Oil yesterday...Tried it...Nice...



## Chevelure618 (May 22, 2009)

Well I was so curious I couldn't resist.  I tried the Shima Oil and it is a nice oil....creates beautiful sheen and has a nice Ginseng scent.

Please I don't mean this post to start some big controversy...I hate when we can't support black business.  As a black business owner myself I support them and the efforts it takes to succeed, profit and contribute to the empowerment of black people. I tried the oil....nobody else has to, and I may never buy it again...let's see how my hair does.

I have a dental practice and believe me there are black people who have attacked me with all kinds of assaults...personal and professional and of course these things aren't true....I think there is an element of jealousy there and an impression that if you are in business that you are making a mountain of money so you immediately have to be lying or dishonest or something.  Simply not true. 

Nice Oil.


----------



## kami11213 (May 22, 2009)

Happy you liked it, I agree w/ you about supporting black businesses...The only reason why I wouldn't by it is b/c I can make it in my kitchen


----------



## angenoir (May 22, 2009)

Great! Glad you found a product you like. Please let us know how it does over time.


----------



## Lucie (May 22, 2009)

We all love to support black business. However, Shima's business has been created on lies.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (May 22, 2009)

Chevelure618 said:


> Well I was so curious I couldn't resist. I tried the Shima Oil and it is a nice oil....creates beautiful sheen and has a nice Ginseng scent.
> 
> Please I don't mean this post to start some big controversy...I hate when we can't support black business. As a black business owner myself I support them and the efforts it takes to succeed, profit and contribute to the empowerment of black people. I tried the oil....nobody else has to, and I may never buy it again...let's see how my hair does.
> 
> ...


 

ITA  Although I have my own oil, I will definitely support her,I am always elated to see young entrepreneurs striving for success,thats how Carols Daughter was started with the support of her "community" first ...if "we" don't, who will?  I digress.


----------



## LushLox (May 22, 2009)

PrettyHaitian said:


> We all love to support black business. However, Shima's business has been created on lies.


 

That's my only problem with it.

I LOVE to help out sisters with their business ventures, but this chic has not gone about things correctly.  She has therefore eroded any initial interest I would have had in buying her product. 

I hope you enjoy the oil though OP.


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for you post OP. I do agree with what you are saying. Shima did lie, but her products are probably not half bad.


----------



## *Frisky* (May 22, 2009)

Are you hoping to achieve growth with the oil or are you using it just for moisturizing purposes?

ETA: I wonder if Sistaslick gave her permission to use one of her pictures in one of her videos...


----------



## yuriko (May 22, 2009)

TaurusAngel said:


> Thanks for you post OP. I do agree with what you are saying. Shima did lie, but her products are probably not half bad.



I am curious, did she lie about the ingredients of the oil; if not what did she lie about. If it is cheap and the OP's hair does well with it, I might try it.

ETA: if it is some controversy that should not be mentioned here, please PM me, thank you


----------



## yvette (May 22, 2009)

Chevelure618 said:


> Well I was so curious I couldn't resist.  I tried the Shima Oil and it is a nice oil....creates beautiful sheen and has a nice Ginseng scent.
> 
> Please I don't mean this post to start some big controversy...I hate when we can't support black business.  As a black business owner myself I support them and the efforts it takes to succeed, profit and contribute to the empowerment of black people. I tried the oil....nobody else has to, and I may never buy it again...let's see how my hair does.
> 
> ...




Hell, it's your money. If you wanna spend it on her products that is your business. I would be anxious to hear back from you about the results that you get with this oil.


----------



## sunshinelady (May 22, 2009)

And, why post a thread about it when you know her history with the board?  


Shima, girl, is that you?  :


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (May 22, 2009)

i do agree about the jealousy thing, not shima specifically, but other aspects within my own personal life. 

i don't know how to feel about shima. i don't use much oil in my own hair. if i did i would probably try it.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 22, 2009)

If you google 'shima oil' you'll get some fun results.  lol


----------



## Blaque*Angel (May 22, 2009)

let us know how it goes OP 

I'm all about supporting black businesses too 

Shima did not lie about her oil.
she used fake testimonials, some were real but without permission from LHCF members I personally feel she has served her "time" now...

some people need to breathe, forgive and move on...


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 22, 2009)

yuriko said:


> I am curious, did she lie about the ingredients of the oil; if not what did she lie about. If it is cheap and the OP's hair does well with it, I might try it.
> 
> ETA: if it is some controversy that should not be mentioned here, please PM me, thank you


She basically used fake testimonials about her products and took some product reviews off here and used it for hers. I got that from what I searched on here.

ETA: Just because a member posts about something doesn't mean they are promoting it or they are the owner of said product. I doubt Shima would even come back here after she got called out.


----------



## kandake (May 22, 2009)

I know you didn't want this to turn into a debate.  But hey, this is LHCF and it wouldn't be right otherwise.

So, LHCF doesn't mind supporting small businesses.  We have a few members who sell stuff and many of us are using their products.  Personally, I have purchased Hairveda and Bee Mine products. 

The thing with Shima, for me, is that she seems... how can put this... Basically Shima is crazy.  She's weird.  Those YouTube videos are questionable.  And I'm not talking about the hair.  Its the personality.  This chick is not wrapped too tight. Simple as that.


----------



## LushLox (May 22, 2009)

I'm of the view that if you're confident in the product you're selling you shouldn't need to make 'fake testimonials,' in the first instance.  Maybe it was merely a case of poor judgement, but unfortunately mud sticks...


----------



## Platinum (May 22, 2009)

All I want to know is will that oil make you go from SL to WL in the 10 months like she claims.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 22, 2009)

I really don't like how Shima lying about LHCF testimonials for her products and then coming back here to argue and defend her lying has turned into 'a lack of support for black business'.

I do not begrudge anyone who wants to buy her products.  Knock yourself out, but I don't think it's appropriate to try and rewrite history when it comes to the stunt ole girl pulled.


----------



## Kayanna1212 (May 22, 2009)

http://www.shimahair.com/id74.html
ROFL all her testimonals all have 5 stars not 3 not 2 not 1 lmao


----------



## BroadstreetBully (May 22, 2009)

Glad it worked out for you! It looks like a good oil. 

I definitely support black businesses, and will continue to buy from black women who are trying to promote their products through the internet. I'll pass on this, because I can find similar for cheaper. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## ceebee3 (May 22, 2009)

I might try her oil.  However, I think it's ridiculous that anyone would believe that any oil promotes growth.

If I do purchase, it will be for the same purpose as my other oils as a sealant.


----------



## I AM... (May 22, 2009)

WOW I love you guys......


----------



## 757diva (May 22, 2009)

^^^ is that you shima??  confused


----------



## Kayanna1212 (May 22, 2009)

BtchPlze said:


> WOW I love you guys......


 We love you too <----ROFL!


----------



## Qualitee (May 22, 2009)

757diva said:


> ^^^ is that you shima?? confused


I was just about to say that!


----------



## Kayanna1212 (May 22, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> I was just about to say that!


 ive never seen btchpleze post
thats why i siad i loved her but we cant come to assumptions



MISS.SHIMA REVEL YOUR SELF LMAO!!!


----------



## Lucie (May 22, 2009)

Maybe someone told her about this thread and she came back.


----------



## Qualitee (May 22, 2009)

Her first post is kind of fishy


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=367505&highlight=


----------



## Kayanna1212 (May 22, 2009)

PrettyHaitian said:


> Maybe someone told her about this thread and she came back.


 EXCATLY!!!!


----------



## anon123 (May 22, 2009)

what is the main ingredient?


----------



## lovenharmony (May 22, 2009)

I'll catch up after I get home...


----------



## BroadstreetBully (May 22, 2009)

But seriously, Shima if you're here, your hair is beautiful, and I'm curious as to what products, other than Shima oil, you use on your hair.


----------



## Kayanna1212 (May 22, 2009)

redRiot said:


>


----------



## Finewine (May 22, 2009)

uh oh! Is Shima-Gate '09 about to begin


----------



## Kayanna1212 (May 22, 2009)

finewine83 said:


> uh oh! Is Shima-Gate '09 about to begin


 let it begin !!!
There gonna disown me cuz im talkin bout shima lmao!


----------



## Kayanna1212 (May 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPnjpEowmKo
Look lmao


----------



## Supergirl (May 22, 2009)

Can we please keep this thread on-topic? I understand how most of LHCF feels about Shima the person, but the OP started this thread about the Shima _oil_. Let's not ruin it for her.

Thanks


----------



## Murjani (May 22, 2009)




----------



## Platinum (May 22, 2009)

(Platinum goes to the fridge for a beer)


----------



## Kayanna1212 (May 22, 2009)

Ok not to bring anything back or anything
why does her hair look thin and super pretty and shiny in this video
commerical. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aNWa9JSj1g&feature=related
But in the other videos they look all thick and bulky and it doesnt look pretty and it dont be shiny..in this video or any other of her videos
2nd. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpbtbvF10LM&feature=related


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 22, 2009)

SG I will be good and just address the OP and ignore the white elephant in this thread:

OP, i am happy to hear that you are happy with your Shima oil purchase.  I hope that it is something you come to enjoy.  Update us and let us know how it works for you


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 22, 2009)

Chevelure618 said:


> Well I was so curious I couldn't resist. I tried the Shima Oil and it is a nice oil....creates beautiful sheen and has a nice Ginseng scent.
> 
> Please I don't mean this post to start some big controversy...I hate when we can't support black business. As a black business owner myself I support them and the efforts it takes to succeed, profit and contribute to the empowerment of black people. I tried the oil....nobody else has to, and I may never buy it again...let's see how my hair does.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats op on your dental practice as well.  Kudos


----------



## trenise (May 22, 2009)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I really don't like how Shima lying about LHCF testimonials for her products and then *coming back here to argue and defend her lying has turned into 'a lack of support for black business'*.
> 
> I do not begrudge anyone who wants to buy her products. Knock yourself out, but I don't think it's appropriate to try and rewrite history when it comes to the stunt ole girl pulled.


 
I like this point you made. I don't think I was around for Shimagate, but whatever happened sounds awful. 

It's *not a lack of support for black business* if you don't think the business is honest and managed well. We wouldn't excuse a white or other race business just because they are white (or other). Why should we make excuses for black run business just because they are black? 

Business is business and it needs to be done well regardless of your race. Then it _*will*_ be supported. If the business is done shabby, or crooked, it doesn't need our support, no matter what the race. You're setting up your own self to be scammed when dealing with people you know are dishonest.


----------



## Denise11 (May 22, 2009)

Kayanna1212 said:


> Ok not to bring anything back or anything
> why does her hair look thin and super pretty and shiny in this video
> commerical. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aNWa9JSj1g&feature=related
> But in the other videos they look all thick and bulky and it doesnt look pretty and it dont be shiny..in this video or any other of her videos
> 2nd. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpbtbvF10LM&feature=related



Shima's hair is ALWAYS gorgeous imo. I wouldn't mind trying that oil either.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (May 22, 2009)

Kayanna1212 said:


> Ok not to bring anything back or anything
> why does her hair look thin and super pretty and shiny in this video
> commerical. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aNWa9JSj1g&feature=related
> But in the other videos they look all thick and bulky and it doesnt look pretty and it dont be shiny..in this video or any other of her videos
> 2nd. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpbtbvF10LM&feature=related



Which is why I'd love to know her regimen. I don't watch her videos, so if she has provided her regimen anywhere I'd love to know what she uses. Who wouldn't want hair like hers? It's long, thick, and gorgeous. Her hair has done a 180 from back in the day. Now that I think about it, she might have her regimen in her hair guide and DVD, and I'm not buying that. Her oil is a little too expensive for the ingredients listed and there are cheaper alternatives elsewhere.


----------



## Kayanna1212 (May 22, 2009)

redRiot said:


> Which is why I'd love to know her regimen. I don't watch her videos, so if she has provided her regimen anywhere I'd love to know what she uses. Who wouldn't want hair like hers? It's long, thick, and gorgeous. Her hair has done a 180 from back in the day. Now that I think about it, she might have her regimen in her hair guide and DVD, and I'm not buying that. Her oil is a little too expensive for the ingredients listed and there are cheaper alternatives elsewhere.


 Excatly!!!


----------



## Closeout (May 22, 2009)

I am anxious on the results as well regardless of everyone else that did or did not happen.. if it works well.... LET ME KNOW!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 22, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> Can we please keep this thread on-topic? I understand how most of LHCF feels about Shima the person, but the OP started this thread about the Shima _oil_. Let's not ruin it for her.
> 
> Thanks



SG - To be fair though, the OP has one sentence about Shima oil and 2 paragraphs about not supporting black businesses.

To the OP, I look forward to your updates regarding the product especially around the 10 month mark.


----------



## Nightingale (May 22, 2009)

Chevelure618 said:


> Well I was so curious I couldn't resist.  I tried the Shima Oil and it is a nice oil....creates beautiful sheen and has a nice Ginseng scent.
> 
> Please I don't mean this post to start some big controversy...I hate when we can't support black business.  As a black business owner myself I support them and the efforts it takes to succeed, profit and contribute to the empowerment of black people. I tried the oil....nobody else has to, and I may never buy it again...let's see how my hair does.
> 
> ...





Shima started her business on lies and used LHCF to do it. 

I don't care if her oil would make my hair grow a foot each month, she will never get MY business.

If you're an honest business woman, don't compare your business with Shima's. 

And please lose that "we don't support black business" speech. We praise black businesses (Beemine, Karen's Body Beautiful, Shescentit, etc.) all the time on LHCF.


----------



## lisana (May 22, 2009)

I love it when folks start a thread off with "I'm not trying to cause controversy BUT...." 

and i wish Je Ne Sais Quoi would not ignore the WHITE ELEPHANT, I really wish someone would let the white elephant come out and play...but i will leave this alone...for now


----------



## lisana (May 22, 2009)

Nightingale said:


> Shima started her business on lies and used LHCF to do it.
> 
> I don't care if her oil would make my hair grow a foot each month, she will never get MY business.
> 
> ...



People try to use this on us all the time to break us down...like the black man's Kryptonite, we are supposed to hear this and all of a sudden lose the ability to choose who is worthy of our dollar and just order secret magic oil by the case.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 22, 2009)

lisana said:


> I love it when folks start a thread off with "I'm not trying to cause controversy BUT...."
> 
> and i wish Je Ne Sais Quoi would not ignore the WHITE ELEPHANT, I really wish someone would let the white elephant come out and play...but i will leave this alone...for now


 
I promised that I would behave.  I know that if i say things it will take this thread waaaaay off track


----------



## Chevelure618 (May 22, 2009)

marie170 said:


> Are you hoping to achieve growth with the oil or are you using it just for moisturizing purposes?
> 
> ETA: I wonder if Sistaslick gave her permission to use one of her pictures in one of her videos...


 
I won't bite for that one.  

  I plan on using it as I would any other OIL.  Oil seals.  And hair grows approximately 1/2 inch per month pretty much no matter what you do.


----------



## Chevelure618 (May 22, 2009)

yuriko said:


> I am curious, did she lie about the ingredients of the oil; if not what did she lie about. If it is cheap and the OP's hair does well with it, I might try it.
> 
> ETA: if it is some controversy that should not be mentioned here, please PM me, thank you


 
Thanks.  That's the idea that I always have here on this forum.  If someone tries something and it can help someone else out, then its Great!  I think we should all leave it at that.  This was my only intent.


----------



## Chevelure618 (May 22, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> And, why post a thread about it when you know her history with the board?
> 
> 
> Shima, girl, is that you? :


 
No. I am not Shima.  See?  I wish it didn't have to be reduced to this.  Now I'm censored to mention someone's name and product?  That's sad.


----------



## Chevelure618 (May 22, 2009)

Blaque*Angel said:


> let us know how it goes OP
> 
> I'm all about supporting black businesses too
> 
> ...


 
AMEN.

  You all can trust me to give you an unbiased opinion about the oil, although everyone's hair is different, there are certain products that don't seem to be good for anyone's hair....(Pink Oil), and others that over and over again get raves (ORS Replenishing Pak or Aphogee 2 minute)


----------



## Chevelure618 (May 22, 2009)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I really don't like how Shima lying about LHCF testimonials for her products and then coming back here to argue and defend her lying has turned into 'a lack of support for black business'.
> 
> I do not begrudge anyone who wants to buy her products. Knock yourself out, but I don't think it's appropriate to try and rewrite history when it comes to the stunt ole girl pulled.


 
Did I try to rewrite history?  Let's see.  I came home yesterday and there was a small package on my porch.  I opened it eagerly and put just a few drops on my hair that had been freshly washed the day before.  I bone combed it through my hair until there was a light coating all over it.  I stood by the window.  There was a brilliant shine and the oil was very light so I also rubbed it into my cuticles .  As she suggested in the enclosed booklet, but I do it anyway, I put my hair into a nice loose french roll.  It was very silky.  Then I thought I'd post a thread about how nice the  oil is on the LHCF message board.  That's it.  Then today I come home from work and see 52 responses and thought "Uh-oh"....

I had no other intent than that.   *LET THE OP (me) PERSONALLY END THIS THREAD.  *But I will post if my hair does particularly well on this oil.  OK?


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (May 22, 2009)

Chevelure618 said:


> Did I try to rewrite history? Let's see. I came home yesterday and there was a small package on my porch. I opened it eagerly and put just a few drops on my hair that had been freshly washed the day before. I bone combed it through my hair until there was a light coating all over it. I stood by the window. There was a brilliant shine and the oil was very light so I also rubbed it into my cuticles . As she suggested in the enclosed booklet, but I do it anyway, I put my hair into a nice loose french roll. It was very silky. Then I thought I'd post a thread about how nice the oil is on the LHCF message board. That's it. Then today I come home from work and see 52 responses and thought "Uh-oh"....
> 
> I had no other intent than that. *LET THE OP (me) PERSONALLY END THIS THREAD. *But I will post if my hair does particularly well on this oil. OK?


 
Please, don’t go yet!  I have a question.

Did you get her DVD’s too?  Has anyone here ever purchased them along with the oil?  Is the information mostly everything that is already on LHCF?   What does ginseng even smell like?

Feel free to PM me if you do not want to respond publicly.  I’m very curious!


----------



## mrsmeredith (May 22, 2009)

Op please let us know the results. I am happy to know that it made your hair feel great.  I hate this thread turned the way it did but please let us know how it works.  

Actually, if anyone did not have a comment related to her topic why start mess? *It's over move on*, that does not take away from the fact that she may have a good product regardless of her tactics. Stay on topic, that's how things get locked. Shima don't start all the shimagates some people do.

Meredith


----------



## lisana (May 22, 2009)

That does not take away from the fact that she may have  *shifty tactics*  regardless of her products. And for some, that is reason not to order her products and be skeptical of yet another thread abut her. If you can't understand that, then you need to move on.


----------



## Tarae (May 22, 2009)

mrsmeredith said:


> Op please let us know the results. I am happy to know that it made your hair feel great.  I hate this thread turned the way it did but please let us know how it works.
> 
> Actually, if anyone did not have a comment related to her topic why start mess? *It's over move on*, that does not take away from the fact that she may have a good product regardless of her tactics. Stay on topic, that's how things get locked. Shima don't start all the shimagates some people do.
> 
> Meredith


It's actually more on topic than most other threads.  Surprisingly.


----------



## Chevelure618 (May 22, 2009)

Ballerina_Bun said:


> Please, don’t go yet! I have a question.
> 
> Did you get her DVD’s too? Has anyone here ever purchased them along with the oil? Is the information mostly everything that is already on LHCF? What does ginseng even smell like?
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you do not want to respond publicly. I’m very curious!


 
Hi Ballerina,  No I'm not running into the corner hiding yet.  Yes.  I did buy the DVD last year...heck it was only $10.00 and sometimes my curiosity gets the better of me.  It was a very short DVD showing her in the mirror demonstrating her main protective style which is basically a bun done with a satin-covered flexirod covered by a scrunchy.  The other syle was a french roll made full inside with Kanekelon hair.  Her other tips were to "relax you hair for more managebility" and to "keep your hair moisturized" and to keep the protective style in for 2 weeks in which time you will have 1/4 inch growth.  Then take out the protective style, wash and protective style all over again.  I think if you watch her series of videos on youtube she says about the same things.    Thanks for asking this and if you want I can lend you the DVD instead of you buying it (hope I can find it) 
*AGAIN.  I AM ENDING THE ANTI-SHIMA THREAD*.  I just wanna talk hair now.

Ginseng smells a little like if you go into an incense store...somewhat herbal.  The three oils in Shima Oil are Ginseng, Almond, and Soybean.  It is a thin oil.

Regarding Oil.  I also ran out and tried Sylver2's pure Jojoba Oil on my ends.  I never have tried that one before although I have tried tea-tree and Extra Virgin Coconut.  I didn't care so much for the Jojoba Oil....just goes to show even though I thought she and I had the same type of hair everyone's hair is a little different.


----------



## Kayanna1212 (May 22, 2009)

She has alot more ingredients listed on her website
(4 fl.oz) Shima Oil Natural ingredients include: 

Ginseng Extract
Soybean Oil
Almond Oil
Coconut Oil
Rosemary Oil
Aloe Vera
Jojoba Oil
Fragrance
http://shimahair.com/catalog/i1.html
Did we catch SHiMA iN HER AWFUL LiE?


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (May 22, 2009)

Chevelure618 said:


> Well I was so curious I couldn't resist.  I tried the Shima Oil and it is a nice oil....creates beautiful sheen and has a nice Ginseng scent.
> 
> Please I don't mean this post to start some big controversy...I hate when we can't support black business.  As a black business owner myself I support them and the efforts it takes to succeed, profit and contribute to the empowerment of black people. I tried the oil....nobody else has to, and I may never buy it again...let's see how my hair does.
> 
> ...



Hear hear!!!   I made my own (cuz I'm cheap) from some Wonder 8 Ginseng and whatnot.  Looking for some red ginseng to infuse in the oil.  I like my concoction.  It beats just about everything else I have collecting dust.  I knew when she was promoting the W.8, she was on to something real.  Natural oils are great for hair and ginseng stimulates hairgrowth.  I like it.  I might try hers too, one day.  I like Shima.  She's cute.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 22, 2009)

Chevelure618 said:


> *Did I try to rewrite history?  *
> 
> <SNIP>
> 
> I had no other intent than that.   *LET THE OP (me) PERSONALLY END THIS THREAD.  *But I will post if my hair does particularly well on this oil.  OK?



Not supporting Shima does not equal not supporting black business.

PERIOD.

I could give a damn whether this thread ends by you or if a mod closes it at their discretion.

Good luck with your oil.


----------



## Lucie (May 22, 2009)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Not supporting Shima does not equal not supporting black business.
> 
> PERIOD.
> 
> ...


 
^^^^^^^^^^^ 
Gracias. Merci. Thank you. Xie-xie. Doh je. Shoukran. Grazie. Spasibo. Obrigado. Mahadsanid.


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 22, 2009)

Ya'll a mess. I love it!  

I'm curious OP do you have a list of ingredients. I wonder if almond oil, coconut, and olive oil are in the ingredients because I have heard that they do stimulate and increase growth.


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 22, 2009)

Oh, OP how does the oil make your hair feel? What consistency does it have, thick and heavy flow, medium flow or light flow? I used some Vatika oil yesterday and my hair has a slight crunchyness to it. Which is a sign of mineral oil/pretroleum product. I hope that's not the case.


----------



## Jazala (May 22, 2009)

Chevelure618 said:


> *AGAIN.  I AM ENDING THE ANTI-SHIMA THREAD*.  I just wanna talk hair now.



I think it was all the stuff you wrote about supporting black business that got folks riled up in here...


----------



## Nightingale (May 22, 2009)

Jazala said:


> I think it was all the stuff you wrote about supporting black business that got folks riled up in here...



That's what did it for me. 

If OP likes her oil, ok, fine. But don't blame LHCF's lack of support on our "not supporting black business". That was an insult to the board.


----------



## KiniKakes (May 22, 2009)

Just remembering that drama she brought to the boards in the past puts a bad taste in my mouth. erplexed I wish those memories hadn't been evoked.

Also curious as to the ingredients, because via this board it seems you could probably save yourself some money and recreate it yourself.  You know how we do! 

In any event, OP I wish you luck.......


----------



## chebaby (May 22, 2009)

cburney said:


> I might try her oil. However, I think it's ridiculous that anyone would believe that any oil promotes growth.
> 
> If I do purchase, it will be for the same purpose as my other oils as a sealant.


 i thanked you because i agree that if you buy an oil it shouldnt be for hair growth. it should be for sealants and HOT.
i wont purchase this oil because its too much drama surronding it but i do love products from small black owned business. i will always buy hairveda's cocasta oil and vatika frosting and my mom's hair has been thriving with shescentit's products. i love supporting these black businesses but i would never buy an oil for hair growth.


----------



## I AM... (May 22, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> Her first post is kind of fishy
> 
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=367505&highlight=


 

Awww ladies that is not fairerplexed I was wondering why my first post hardly got a response.  I guess my topic was just in line with what she is known for. I am a newbie from Philly who does not know Shima and I found it HILARIOUSthat her back story was being put on blast. I learned more about her reading the first three pages of this thread before I even hit her website.  Riotous indeed.

I think my name is a little rough for the forum.  I may change it but I'm a born skeptic so I tend to swing left in disbelief before I take someone's word for it.  I'm a sweetheart but honestly it fits. I don't post often because alot of what I'm thinking has already been said.

I will say this joining this forum has done wonders for my hair and in my belief that real black woman support real black woman.  Everything I've learned here has helped me in my HHJ.

I'll update with a flick soon.  Thanks in advance for all your help ladies


----------



## kandake (May 22, 2009)

BtchPlze said:


> I think my name is a little rough for the forum.



No your name is just right for the forum.  Did I really type that


----------



## JamericanGurl (May 22, 2009)

Crackers Phinn said:


> SG - To be fair though, the OP has one sentence about Shima oil and 2 paragraphs about not supporting black businesses.
> 
> To the OP, I look forward to your updates regarding the product especially around the 10 month mark.


Damn I wanna thank you twice! But then I figured great marketing tool! Rave review then BAM....Okie Doke!


----------



## BroadstreetBully (May 22, 2009)

Chevelure618 said:


> Hi Ballerina,  No I'm not running into the corner hiding yet.  Yes.  I did buy the DVD last year...heck it was only $10.00 and sometimes my curiosity gets the better of me.  It was a very short DVD showing her in the mirror demonstrating her main protective style which is basically a bun done with a satin-covered flexirod covered by a scrunchy.  The other syle was a french roll made full inside with Kanekelon hair.  Her other tips were to "relax you hair for more managebility" and to "keep your hair moisturized" and to keep the protective style in for 2 weeks in which time you will have 1/4 inch growth.  Then take out the protective style, wash and protective style all over again.  I think if you watch her series of videos on youtube she says about the same things.    Thanks for asking this and if you want I can lend you the DVD instead of you buying it (hope I can find it)
> *AGAIN.  I AM ENDING THE ANTI-SHIMA THREAD*.  I just wanna talk hair now.
> 
> Ginseng smells a little like if you go into an incense store...somewhat herbal.  The three oils in Shima Oil are Ginseng, Almond, and Soybean.  It is a thin oil.
> ...



Good information, thanks. Did she show what type of products she uses? Like shampoo, etc...?


----------



## Qualitee (May 22, 2009)

BtchPlze said:


> Awww ladies that is not fairerplexed I was wondering why my first post hardly got a response.  I guess my topic was just in line with what she is known for. I am a newbie from Philly who does not know Shima and I found it HILARIOUSthat her back story was being put on blast. I learned more about her reading the first three pages of this thread before I even hit her website. Riotous indeed.
> 
> I think my name is a little rough for the forum. I may change it but I'm a born skeptic so I tend to swing left in disbelief before I take someone's word for it. I'm a sweetheart but honestly it fits. I don't post often because alot of what I'm thinking has already been said.
> 
> ...


 Im sorry Newbie...Welcome to the board


----------



## sylver2 (May 22, 2009)

Chevelure618 said:


> Hi Ballerina,  No I'm not running into the corner hiding yet.  Yes.  I did buy the DVD last year...heck it was only $10.00 and sometimes my curiosity gets the better of me.  It was a very short DVD showing her in the mirror demonstrating her main protective style which is basically a bun done with a satin-covered flexirod covered by a scrunchy.  The other syle was a french roll made full inside with Kanekelon hair.  Her other tips were to "relax you hair for more managebility" and to "keep your hair moisturized" and to keep the protective style in for 2 weeks in which time you will have 1/4 inch growth.  Then take out the protective style, wash and protective style all over again.  I think if you watch her series of videos on youtube she says about the same things.    Thanks for asking this and if you want I can lend you the DVD instead of you buying it (hope I can find it)
> AGAIN.  I AM ENDING THE ANTI-SHIMA THREAD.  I just wanna talk hair now.
> 
> Ginseng smells a little like if you go into an incense store...somewhat herbal.  The three oils in Shima Oil are Ginseng, Almond, and Soybean.  It is a thin oil.
> ...



i didn't make it 
but sorry it didn't work for u i loves it.


----------



## JamericanGurl (May 22, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> i didn't make it
> but sorry it didn't work for u i loves it.


U snake oil selling lil heiferJ/K


----------



## ceebee3 (May 22, 2009)

Chevlure, please post again after using.  I'm interested in the oil also.

Thanks!


----------



## Kayanna1212 (May 22, 2009)

BtchPlze said:


> Awww ladies that is not fairerplexed I was wondering why my first post hardly got a response.  I guess my topic was just in line with what she is known for. I am a newbie from Philly who does not know Shima and I found it HILARIOUSthat her back story was being put on blast. I learned more about her reading the first three pages of this thread before I even hit her website. Riotous indeed.
> 
> I think my name is a little rough for the forum. I may change it but I'm a born skeptic so I tend to swing left in disbelief before I take someone's word for it. I'm a sweetheart but honestly it fits. I don't post often because alot of what I'm thinking has already been said.
> 
> ...


 So Suspicious


----------



## I AM... (May 22, 2009)

Kayanna1212 said:


> So Suspicious


 

OK lady Your more of a skeptic than me. I appreciate the interest though.  Only time will tell....Right?!??!?!?


----------



## LushLox (May 22, 2009)

Kayanna1212 said:


> So Suspicious



Why is it "so suspicious?"  The lady has explained that she is not Shima so why not give her the benefit of the doubt and take her word for it?


----------



## Bosslady1 (May 22, 2009)

Who left the gate open?


----------



## Chevelure618 (May 22, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> i didn't make it
> 
> but sorry it didn't work for u i loves it.


Oh Sylver2.  You are almost famous on here.  What you use, many will try.  Actually I had read about the many benefits of Jojoba and so when you said it worked for you I tried it.  I really was surprised that I wasn't like "wow".  I also ran out and got Rusk (the large size because of you).  I do see why you like it, but it just didn't work for me somehow.  I think this just proves that no matter who you think is your "hair twiin" that due to many factors, everyone's hair is a little different.

I love your regimen and your hair.  Thanks for the inspiration and please take what I said as a compliment.


----------



## Chevelure618 (May 22, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Hear hear!!! I made my own (cuz I'm cheap) from some Wonder 8 Ginseng and whatnot. Looking for some red ginseng to infuse in the oil. I like my concoction. It beats just about everything else I have collecting dust. I knew when she was promoting the W.8, she was on to something real. Natural oils are great for hair and ginseng stimulates hairgrowth. I like it. I might try hers too, one day. I like Shima. She's cute.


 
I like your positivity.  Yea, I did notice in the DVD she had Wonder 8 Ginseng Miracle on the vanity.  I use that sometimes too...I gave up the Botanicals oil because in the very fine print it said it containec Mineral Oil.


----------



## Patricia (May 22, 2009)

If she is sincere and truthful about what she sells so be it.  If its a fake she won't make it far.


----------



## Platinum (May 22, 2009)

..........................................


----------



## Blaque*Angel (May 22, 2009)

KiniKakes said:


> Just remembering that drama she brought to the boards in the past puts a bad taste in my mouth. erplexed I wish those memories hadn't been evoked.
> 
> Also curious as to the ingredients, because via this board it seems you could probably save yourself some money and recreate it yourself.  You know how we do!
> 
> In any event, OP I wish you luck.......


 
wow long time girl


----------



## jerseygurl (May 22, 2009)

Jerseygurl was here


----------



## Denise11 (May 23, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> Jerseygurl was here



Hey jerseygurl!!!


----------



## delray712000 (May 23, 2009)

I support Black businesses especially when the goods that they sell are for for the benefit of black individuals.  When it comes down to black hair products being created and sold by black people I am very supportive of that because it is a win win situation.  



Chevelure618 said:


> Well I was so curious I couldn't resist.  I tried the Shima Oil and it is a nice oil....creates beautiful sheen and has a nice Ginseng scent.
> 
> Please I don't mean this post to start some big controversy...I hate when we can't support black business.  As a black business owner myself I support them and the efforts it takes to succeed, profit and contribute to the empowerment of black people. I tried the oil....nobody else has to, and I may never buy it again...let's see how my hair does.
> 
> ...


----------



## lonelysky (May 23, 2009)

Got me staying up all late, knowing good and well I need to go to bed. 

I've thought about getting some Shima Oil, although I know that I can make it myself but I also know that if I can't buy the ingredients at Wal-mart, it prolly won't happen. 

FYI (anyone that's reading): If you buy/try/whatev a product/vid/whatev from Shima and you want to post a review, it's prolly best to just post your review and not get in to anything else. Spares a lot of feelings that way b/c there are a lot of people here who still have a bad taste after all this time.


----------



## sunshinelady (May 23, 2009)

Why was my first post removed?  There was nothing inflammatory in it.  I said Shima was self-promoting, which is true.


----------



## AbundantlyBlessed (May 23, 2009)

Sticking strictly to the merits of the oil, please post the results ASAP.  If this turns out to be the next "miracle in a bottle", all will be forgiven as we race to try it.


----------



## Chevelure618 (May 23, 2009)

AbundantlyBlessed said:


> Sticking strictly to the merits of the oil, please post the results ASAP. If this turns out to be the next "miracle in a bottle", all will be forgiven as we race to try it.


 
I don't believe in "miracles in a bottle".  I believe in healthy hair care practices, although there are some really good quality products that significantly improve the condition of the hair.  I'm sure that's what you meant.

I tried the Shima Oil again last night (she says to use every other day) and my hair was shiny and sleek


----------



## BostonMaria (May 23, 2009)

Kayanna1212 said:


> So Suspicious



Nah that can't be her.  The way Shima talks/writes is very obvious. She would've been screaming at us to do a protective style "sheet that door now"


Anyway my curiosity is going to get the best of me and I'm going to end up ordering her oil. I love her videos.


----------



## Kayanna1212 (May 23, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Nah that can't be her. The way Shima talks/writes is very obvious. She would've been screaming at us to do a protective style "sheet that door now"
> 
> 
> Anyway my curiosity is going to get the best of me and I'm going to end up ordering her oil. I love her videos.


 true true true


----------



## Kayanna1212 (May 24, 2009)

BtchPlze said:


> OK lady Your more of a skeptic than me. I appreciate the interest though. Only time will tell....Right?!??!?!?


----------



## CHECKMATE! (May 24, 2009)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I really don't like how Shima lying about LHCF testimonials for her products and then coming back here to argue and defend her lying has turned into 'a lack of support for black business'.
> 
> I do not begrudge anyone who wants to buy her products.  Knock yourself out, but I don't think it's appropriate to try and rewrite history when it comes to the stunt ole girl pulled.




Ok...after reading this and another post...I now understand the hesitancy to support her business,did not have the full 'scoop"...the lying was definitely not a good move on her part ; however, all _things _(personality,lies,trickery) aside, it may be a great product I guess her reputation has preceded her in this case (support I am speaking of)...  how unfortunate


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 24, 2009)

Chevelure618 said:


> I like your positivity.  Yea, I did notice in the DVD she had Wonder 8 Ginseng Miracle on the vanity.  I use that sometimes too...I gave up the Botanicals oil because in the very fine print it said it containec Mineral Oil.



My hair did wonderful back in the day with Wonder 8. I remember it being a good product.


----------



## *Frisky* (May 24, 2009)

Chevelure618 said:


> I won't bite for that one.
> 
> I plan on using it as I would any other OIL. Oil seals. And hair grows approximately 1/2 inch per month pretty much no matter what you do.


 
I know what OIL does but Shima is the one claiming that she acheived all that growth from it that is why I asked the question.


----------



## lonelysky (May 25, 2009)

Why does she always go on about how 'looooooooooonnng' her hair is and how 'super thick' it is?


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 25, 2009)

SMH. 

To the OP: Please keep us updated or send a pm after you have used the product longer. TIA.


----------



## ceebee3 (May 25, 2009)

marie170 said:


> I know what OIL does but Shima is the one claiming that she acheived all that growth from it that is why I asked the question.


 

Where did Shima ever claim this?  I didn't see this claim on her site, any of her advertisements or any of her videos.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (May 25, 2009)

Mocha was here


----------



## Blaque*Angel (May 25, 2009)

jcsavestheday said:


> Why does she always go on about how 'looooooooooonnng' her hair is and how 'super thick' it is?


 
maybe because it is!


----------



## sharifeh (May 25, 2009)

I actually just watched shima's youtube video yesterday she has a cute accent
but even before knowing the controversy i had a feeling that her head isn't screwed on right 
to the op, im so interested to know how it works for you and how much is it??

my curiousity might get the best of me too
and as for making the mix myself i'm too lazy for that


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 25, 2009)

jcsavestheday said:


> Why does she always go on about how 'looooooooooonnng' her hair is and how 'super thick' it is?


 

Her "hair" is her #1 Sales Tool, no matter what else she has done.


----------



## *Frisky* (May 25, 2009)

cburney said:


> Where did Shima ever claim this? I didn't see this claim on her site, any of her advertisements or any of her videos.


 

hahaha...you have to be joking...look at her main page of her site

http://www.shimahair.com/

In this video she says she used the shima oil when she went from shoulder length to waist length in 10 months

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPnjpEowmKo&feature=channel_page

At the very end of this video it says "SHIMA OIL EQUALS LONGER HAIR"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpbtbvF10LM&feature=channel_page

And they are several other statements she has made regarding this.


----------



## MissNina (May 25, 2009)

Oh nooooooooo, not the Shima Oil


----------



## ChasingBliss (May 25, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Nah that can't be her.  The way Shima talks/writes is very obvious. She would've been screaming at us to do a protective style *"sheet that door now*"
> 
> 
> Anyway my curiosity is going to get the best of me and I'm going to end up ordering her oil. I love her videos.



I sooo remember this.


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 2, 2009)

howd ur hair turn out any growth?


----------



## mariofmagdal (Aug 2, 2009)

I remember buying this oil, never used it. That's PJism! Gotta find it and give it a shot while baggying.


----------



## sunshinelady (Aug 2, 2009)

Here we go again....


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Aug 2, 2009)

Did you get any good results? :/


----------



## kellyshair (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll try! ..Ive tried all kinds of crap over the  yrs without a poster girl or anyone to vouch.. simply just wondering through the isles of a beauty supply.. ill order it tonight..take a picture and use it for 6 mnths and see what happens...


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 10, 2010)

kellyshair said:


> I'll try! ..Ive tried all kinds of crap over the  yrs without a poster girl or anyone to vouch.. simply just wondering through the isles of a beauty supply.. ill order it tonight..take a picture and use it for 6 mnths and see what happens...



Let us know if your hair grew and if you developed a Cuban accent


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 10, 2010)

.....


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Feb 10, 2010)

Where the heck did this thread come from LOL good ol Shima.


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 11, 2010)

kandake said:


> I know you didn't want this to turn into a debate. But hey, this is LHCF and it wouldn't be right otherwise.
> 
> So, LHCF doesn't mind supporting small businesses. We have a few members who sell stuff and many of us are using their products. Personally, I have purchased Hairveda and Bee Mine products.
> 
> The thing with Shima, for me, is that she seems... how can put this... Basically Shima is crazy. She's weird. Those YouTube videos are questionable. And I'm not talking about the hair. Its the personality. This chick is not wrapped too tight. Simple as that.


 
 Wow-Lets just say Shima is 'crazy' and not 'wrapped too tight'-who's fault is that? I mean if she really is crazy then that would mean she has a mental problem,which means she can't help that and was born that way.

I was in the library the other day and noticed people turning their nose up at a guy who obviously has down syndrome.He was making some odd noises.I thought to myself "why are they looking at him like that-obviously he has a condition that he can't control."

If she lied about something then she lied-IDK...but what I do know is if someone is implying that she is crazy and weird-and they REALLY believe that then they should pray for her just as they would pray for someone who has down syndrome,Bipolar or adhd or any other mental condition.

Shima does act a little special but maybe thats just her goofy sense of humor.I just think we tend to judge things/personalities we don't understand in a negative way.The only thing we should be concerned about is -is her oil good or not-her personality has nothing to do with this.

I am sure alot of ladies on this very board has people in there family they know has special needs of some sort.My brother is a little off but that does not mean he should be critisized because he acts a little different-he still has other capabilities-he's not crazy-just different.

This girl was happy and told us about her Shima oil just like everybody else does when they are excited about something they got but as soon as somone see's Ateeya and Shima's name people start turning thigs around.She is a member here and thats her right. We should only be talking about the product and not how the producer acts...

I am not attacking you I am replying to a number of comments that were made in refernce to this matter...sorry ladies but I call a spade a spade.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 11, 2010)

Crackers Phinn said:


> To the OP, I look forward to your updates regarding the product especially around the 10 month mark.



This thread is just about 9 months old which is a little shy of the time Shima's oil got her to wsl.   

Any testimonials?


----------



## kellyshair (Feb 11, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Let us know if your hair grew and if you developed a Cuban accent


 

That accent is memorable! I have a very close friend that is Korean and her accent is very strong too. She is a genious when it comes to skin-care and makeup but her delivery is a tad unusual as people are often surprised to hear some of the phrarses that she does know.. but then some simple words that she butchers..lol  However, I just happened to run across Shima's videos on you tube and watched quit a bit of them.. The oil may not be worth it but I have a friend who buys oils and mixes her on and it works great for her, but this can be expensive unles you are sure you want a lot product... I will definately keep everyone updated. Im just learning more about my hair type and how to manage it and LHCF has been such a big help!


----------



## HairTreasure (Feb 11, 2010)

kellyshair said:


> That accent is memorable! I have a very close friend that is Korean and her accent is very strong too. She is a genious when it comes to skin-care and makeup but her delivery is a tad unusual as people are often surprised to hear some of the phrarses that she does know.. but then some simple words that she butchers..lol However, I just happened to run across Shima's videos on you tube and watched quit a bit of them.. The oil may not be worth it but I have a friend who buys oils and mixes her on and it works great for her, but this can be expensive unles you are sure you want a lot product... I will definately keep everyone updated. Im just learning more about my hair type and how to manage it and LHCF has been such a big help!


 
Here is a great place to find wonderful inexpensive oils: http://www.sheanmore.com/

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kandake (Feb 11, 2010)

Why must we rehash this crap over and over again?


And Casey, you're entitled to your opinion, as am I.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Feb 11, 2010)

This one got bumped?


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 11, 2010)

kandake said:


> Why must we rehash this crap over and over again?
> 
> 
> And Casey, you're entitled to your opinion, as am I.


 


Why Absolutely!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 11, 2010)

Op did you see any results?


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 11, 2010)

LMAO at yall


----------



## Prudent1 (Feb 11, 2010)

HairTreasure said:


> Here is a great place to find wonderful inexpensive oils: http://www.sheanmore.com/
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 Thanks for the link HairTreasure


----------



## Lucie (Feb 11, 2010)

I know I already posted but I am not feeling the comment thrown out there about NOT supporting Black business. So many of us have supported people that did not keep their word in terms of when a product would arrive, how it would arrive, and even occasionally the quality of a product. But, we on LHCF are very supportive. There are so many sisters here that get our support with their resume writing businesses, pastries, clothes, hair products, et cetera. Who doesn't support black business here? The bottom line of why so many posters are POed are because she STOLE pictures. How do savvy consumers overlook that? Many people are new entrepreneurs and we have forgiven the lackluster customer service, shipping issues, et cetera and in time these business have become phenomenal. But we're supposed to start accepting lies because the person is black?


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Feb 11, 2010)

..........................


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 11, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> Op did you see any results?



Hell, has ANYBODY but Shima seen any results?

Anybody?

Bueller? 
Bueller?
Bueller?


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Feb 11, 2010)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Hell, has ANYBODY but Shima seen any results?
> 
> Anybody?
> 
> ...


----------



## Stepiphanie (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm surprised this one never made it to lockdown.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 11, 2010)

kellyshair said:


> That accent is memorable! I have a very close friend that is Korean and her accent is very strong too. She is a genious when it comes to skin-care and makeup but her delivery is a tad unusual as people are often surprised to hear some of the phrarses that she does know.. but then some simple words that she butchers..lol  However, I just happened to run across Shima's videos on you tube and watched quit a bit of them.. The oil may not be worth it but I have a friend who buys oils and mixes her on and it works great for her, but this can be expensive unles you are sure you want a lot product... I will definately keep everyone updated. Im just learning more about my hair type and how to manage it and LHCF has been such a big help!



LMAO She sounds like half my relatives 
I haven't purchased her oil, but I go to her YT site for hair porn LOL You gotta admit her hair is very pretty

I can mix up my own oils. The truth is oil alone will not grow hair long. She does give out good tips for free.


----------



## stelladata (Jun 19, 2010)

OK So I saw her name mentioned in a thread today about so
e user selling lace fronts and I got curious because I remember seeing her on YouTube talking about her products. Thank goodness I always makes
sure I do my research first before blinding jumping head first
into anything. Wow just wow


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 19, 2010)

stelladata said:


> OK So I saw her name mentioned in a thread today about so
> e user selling lace fronts and I got curious because I remember seeing her on YouTube talking about her products. Thank goodness I always makes
> sure I do my research first before blinding jumping head first
> into anything. Wow just wow


 
And so this thread rises from the depths of hell yet again


----------



## NIN4eva (Jun 19, 2010)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> And so this thread rises from the depths of hell yet again



LMAO!


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 19, 2010)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> And so this thread rises from the depths of hell yet again


----------



## stelladata (Jun 19, 2010)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> And so this thread rises from the depths of hell yet again



Damn sorry oO
I didn't think of that happening.
I always come to the crime scene mad late when everyone else has left... My bad lol


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2010)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> And so this thread rises from the depths of hell yet again


 
.......

>>>>>


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jun 19, 2010)

​


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 19, 2010)

*enters thread*
*leaves thread*


----------



## Ms Lala (Jun 19, 2010)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> And so this thread rises from the depths of hell yet again



I am laughing uncontrollably.  I hope I don't wake up my hubby.


----------



## Jazala (Jun 19, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> *enters thread*
> *leaves thread*


----------



## belldandy (Jun 19, 2010)

amusing. 

ahhh post too shorttt


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 19, 2010)

Chevelure618 said:


> Well I was so curious I couldn't resist.  I tried the Shima Oil and it is a nice oil....creates beautiful sheen and has a nice Ginseng scent.



OP can you give us an update on the Shima Oil?  Did it make you retain more length?


----------



## LittleLuxe (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm curious about the red ginseng but I know whenever the name Shima comes up it turns into high school, oh well.


----------



## Chevelure618 (Jun 20, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> OP can you give us an update on the Shima Oil? Did it make you retain more length?


 
I bought it again, so this is my second bottle.  I like very much the oil, but it is not a staple of mine.  It is a "special occasion oil" because it is too expensive to use every day, and because it is quite light...doesn't absorb the way my staple oils do (Soft and Beautiful Botanicals Oil and EVCO).
But it is the type of oil that you would use when you want you hair to still have a lot of movement and sheen.

I also tried her "Hairline Creme".  It is basically a whipped up version of the oil with a water base.  It does lay down your edges, but I probably will not buy this again.  Again.  Very expensive, and except for the wonderful scent, I am happy with my staple products.

Remember it is not what you use on your hair...it is what you DON't use.  Not what you do to your hair, but what you DON't do.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Jun 20, 2010)

Chevelure618 said:


> I bought it again, so this is my second bottle.  I like very much the oil, but it is not a staple of mine.  It is a "special occasion oil" because it is too expensive to use every day, and because it is quite light...doesn't absorb the way my staple oils do (Soft and Beautiful Botanicals Oil and EVCO).
> But it is the type of oil that you would use when you want you hair to still have a lot of movement and sheen.
> 
> I also tried her "Hairline Creme".  It is basically a whipped up version of the oil with a water base.  It does lay down your edges, but I probably will not buy this again.  Again.  Very expensive, and except for the wonderful scent, I am happy with my staple products.
> ...



Nicely said, thanks for the update   do you have any info on the red ginseng extract?


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 20, 2010)

Stepiphanie said:


> I'm surprised this one never made it to lockdown.




Me too...  I was like dang...  how did this one survive!


----------



## Blkrose (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the update as well OP I was really interested in the results as well just like I am with every hair product spoken of in this forum. It seems alot of women in this forum cant help but share their negative opinions even when it isnt asked for. Its like the threads that ask for "pics only and limited/no comments" and you end up with limited pics and a book of comments


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 20, 2010)

Blkrose said:


> Thanks for the update as well OP I was really interested in the results as well just like I am with every hair product spoken of in this forum. It seems alot of women in this forum cant help but share their negative opinions even when it isnt asked for. *Its like the threads that ask for "pics only and limited/no comments" and you end up with limited pics and a book of comments *


*
*
ROFLMAO!!!!! ^^^^^ which threads R those


----------



## stelladata (Jun 20, 2010)

Does anyone use red ginseng though?

I think the negative remarks were in reference to such and such person's style of selective marketing and stealing pictures of some members... Yeah the threads are there, I don't want this one locked before I gather some info about ginsen lol.

Anyway, think i'll go research that too. In simple terms it's good to be an educated consumer.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Jun 20, 2010)

I've been looking myself but haven't gotten much info, I'm not even sure if it's red ginseng that promotes growth or one of the other ginseng's (such as North American or Chinese or etc) from what little I've seen there hasn't been anything very conclusive mentioned but if you find anything pm me!


----------



## Hypnotic_LT (Jul 8, 2010)

Happy someone posted some results tho lmao...


----------

